# What NFL team is your favorite?



## Rusty

With football season around the corner I was curious to see what teams are rooted for by the mmaforum entourage. 
Include team of course, reason for liking them and for how long you have followed said team. 

Personally I like the Oakland Raiders. I have been a fan for as long as I can remember but the earliest physical evidence was a photo of me in a Marcus Allen jersey at about age 7. I like them mainly because my father rooted for them I'm sure but really enjoy the history and attitude of the team. Look forward to your replies!


----------



## JimmyJames

Chicago Bears. 

Great team, great fans, horrible ownership .............










This might be my new AV soon.


----------



## Rusty

That's the original Tecmo Bowl squad there I think! I can see Mcmahon, Perry, Singletary, Dent, Gault, Sweetness, Tom Waddle I think, and Wilbur Marshall, but don't know the others. Seems like the other white guy was a safety. That must be the Superbowl Shuffle remix there:thumb02:


----------



## JimmyJames

RustyRenegade said:


> That's the original Tecmo Bowl squad there I think! I can see Mcmahon, Perry, Singletary, Dent, Gault, Sweetness, Tom Waddle I think, and Wilbur Marshall, but don't know the others. Seems like the other white guy was a safety. That must be the Superbowl Shuffle remix there:thumb02:


Tecmo bowl was the shit. I grew a nice callus on my thumb because of that game. 

Gary Fencik was the safety, no Tom Waddle he didnt play for the team till the 90's. Gary Fencik holds the honor of catching the last pass that Joe Namath threw in his career.


----------



## Rusty

The weirdest part of the OG Tecmo was the RE picking off passes all day long. If that's not Waddle who is the other white guy?


----------



## JimmyJames

I believe that is #4 Steve Fuller, backup QB.


----------



## mma_newb

I absolutely love the New York Jets. I go to about 2-3 home games a year with my dad. Can't wait to see the new stadium! Also I went to the Jets vs Colts AFC Championship game this past January. It was crazy!!

Yes strong first post lol


----------



## dudeabides

Like the Saints actually, always got me laughed at until recently, but they're the closest team around :thumbsup:


----------



## Composure

The Skins.


----------



## UrbanBounca

JimmyJames said:


> Chicago Bears.
> 
> Great team, great fans, horrible ownership ............


The home of Jay "Overrated" Cutler. I was so glad to see Denver get rid of him. He's a crybaby, and when he compared himself to John Elway, I wrote him off.


----------



## americanfighter

I got 2teams 

For the afc it's the bengals 

For the NFC it's the bears.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I am a fan of the Washington Redskins!


----------



## Thelegend

jets all the way baby! cant wait for that superbowl to come around, hopefully jets can make it that year and have a home championship game!


----------



## BobbyCooper

I'm a Jets fan too :thumb02:

seems like we are in the upper hand here^^


----------



## xLOTUSx

Seattle Seahawks


----------



## Budhisten

Tampa Bay fan, always has been... Just love everything about that team, except how they're playing lately... But gotta stick with them, through sickness and health right?


----------



## Dan9

Denver Broncos!! :happy04:


----------



## UrbanBounca

xLOTUSx said:


> Seattle Seahawks


Ya'll may be on the verge of picking up Haynesworth from Washington.



Dan9 said:


> Denver Broncos!! :happy04:


It's good to see another Denver fan around.


----------



## caveman

Indianapolis colts


----------



## dregz

New york Giants


----------



## UFC_OWNS

even though there are a few teams that have aussies, i dont like them still.

fav- patriots
least fav- the **** colts


----------



## Rauno

I have never seen a football match in my life.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Rauno™ said:


> I have never seen a football match in my life.


i dont really follow it, its quite slow and boring, evn these gridiron college players from usa came over from the states and they said it is a slow game.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

Houston Texans. If we can avoid silly mistakes and close out games, your teams better watch out.


----------



## UrbanBounca

Denver lost their two starting RB's today, and our starter is probably out for opening day. I didn't expect much from them, but this ain't helping.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE

i like the raiders, grew up watching them. its been hard the last several years but i think they gonna turn the corner this year, getting rid of that fat ass cough syrup chugging dick jamarcus should be worth at least a couple of wins


----------



## Dan9

KEYZER-SOZE said:


> getting rid of that fat ass cough syrup chugging dick jamarcus should be worth at least a couple of wins


Jason Campbell isn't much better?!?:dunno:


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE

^^^
probably right on that one bro, even though campbell tossed a ton of int's last season he looked like a freakin pro bowler compared to russell i say they get at least 7 wins this year


----------



## Kado

The Browns here.


----------



## Ivan

Well i really have no fav .. i tried to get interested in one of them.. first team i heard of were 49ers and Montana as i watched some documentary.. i had some stickers of 49ers the Steelers and some other team i can't remember which one (could be the Oilers) on my school books long long time ago..


i switched allot to find my favorite team in the process.. Broncos and Packers were very popular back then but could not get me hooked for life..

and like 5 years ago i was out shopping for a nice warm jacket.. i bumped into really cheap reebok ones but they were the NFL ones.. NY Giants and Raiders .. 

i went with the black one mostly because it was all black .. and whenever i wear it ppl must think i am a real fan or something.. and i kind of became one after time.. playing my role for the ppl .. i guess if you would wear a police uniform ppl would instantly think you are a policeman no matter if you really is one..

You could say i became a Saints fan after that disaster as i really wanted them to win the superbowl.. Chicago Bears stopped them.. but nobody could do that last year..


so there ya go.. complicated as hell .. no real favs just some teams i feel sympathy for.. 

PS.. i know who i don't like .. Patriots.. at least something that is clear ..


----------



## Killz

My Team is the New England Patriots.

I dont have a reason...i just like them


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Killstarz said:


> My Team is the New England Patriots.
> 
> I dont have a reason...i just like them


...Never talk to me again...


:thumb02:


----------



## Killz

hahaha, like i say, i have no reason why.

I used to follow the Dallas Cowboys in the 90s. I say follow. i liked them cos my dad brought me a Cowboys window sticker back from America. 

To be honest, i much prefer College football, which i watch all the time on ESPN America.


----------



## Rusty

Sounds like you're a bandwagon to tell you the truth


----------



## Killz

Well, being English and living in the UK, I, until recently had very little access to NFL games. I like watching the sport but don't support anyone. I have a few teams who i like but wouldnt say i was a hardcore supporter of any of them.

Think that is why i prefer the college football cos the games are better to watch.


If that makes me a bandwagon then so be it. :confused02:


----------



## Dan9

KEYZER-SOZE said:


> ^^^
> probably right on that one bro, even though campbell tossed a ton of int's last season he looked like a freakin pro bowler compared to russell i say they get at least 7 wins this year


Yeah, I agree that Campbell will probably be better than Ryan Leaf's understudy Jamarcus Russell LOL.


----------



## Rusty

Figured this needed a bump. Oakland is finally playoff bound. Going to be a short run but whatever


----------

